# Trouble breeding VC10's :-S



## XXXJAYXXX (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey everyone, 

I have had several VC10 Cichlids (Placidochromis Milomo) for about 4 or 5 months now, and for some reason they just wont breed! I have 1 male about 7 inches long, 1 female at about 5 inches, and 3 smaller females at about 4-4.5 inches. They are housed with a group of Eureka reds, and OB Ice Blue peacocks.. which have all spawned several times each. There is only one male of each species in the tank, and the males tend to leave each other alone for the most part.. as they all have 3 or 4 females to chase around each. Water conditions are always mint.. I take excellent care of my tanks.. but I guess Im just waiting for the VC10's to spawn.. and am wondering if there is anything special I should be doing to try and help the process along? If anyone has had success with these fish, and can give me some insight as to something specific I could be doing to help.. it would be appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

XXXJAYXXX said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have had several VC10 Cichlids (Placidochromis Milomo) for about 4 or 5 months now, and for some reason they just wont breed! I have 1 male about 7 inches long, 1 female at about 5 inches, and 3 smaller females at about 4-4.5 inches. They are housed with a group of Eureka reds, and OB Ice Blue peacocks.. which have all spawned several times each. There is only one male of each species in the tank, and the males tend to leave each other alone for the most part.. as they all have 3 or 4 females to chase around each. Water conditions are always mint.. I take excellent care of my tanks.. but I guess Im just waiting for the VC10's to spawn.. and am wondering if there is anything special I should be doing to try and help the process along? If anyone has had success with these fish, and can give me some insight as to something specific I could be doing to help.. it would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


When you say your water is "MINT" what does that mean? What are the readings PH/KH/GH??? Water temp? Im no expert African breeder but I figure these numbers might be a good place to start.


----------



## XXXJAYXXX (Apr 6, 2013)

When I say my water is "MINT" I mean ALL parameters are correct.. Ph is always around 8, KH sits around 7, and GH about 5.. all pretty much exactly where they need to be. Water changes done every two weeks like clockwork.. I usually keep my water just under 80.. say 77-79 depending on the season.. winter is a little more controllable because the heaters do most of the work regulating the tank.. but In the summer my house usually sits around 80ish. My Eureka reds and OB Ice blues have both spawned 2 or 3 times each, but they are peacocks.. not haps. I have heard of some people playing with temps.. dropping it for a few weeks then raising it to simulate spring.. Just trying to get some insight from someone who has bred these fish before.. Cheers..


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I understood mint but wanted to see the actual numbers because, what is mint to one, might not be mint to another. I figured anyone who is going to help you will probably want to know the actual numbers aswell. So Im trying to help whoever else helps. The more questions the easier it is to figure out the issue.

IME and Im not saying you are wrong but KH and GH are low. I keep my KH/GH almost the same but a little higher as Im trying to cater to my plants and fish but Im not trying to breed them. I have no idea if that is the issue but based on all my reading on lake Malawi and Africans those 2 numbers are a little off. The fish might care or might not ???? I have no idea as I dont generally try to breed Africans but Im willing to toss around some ideas to see if it helps. Maybe someone will read this and agree or disagree. Salinity might also be something to concider. I know MOLOTO and VMAN breed African regularly so send them a PM. They are both super nice and knowledgeable. Hopefully you can figure it out. Im trying to think who else on here might have some answers for you. Cichlids2010 I think was his name was breeding some aswell.

Here is an articles on African water. I just like to show where I find info. Im trying to find a few other articles that show similiar readings with no luck right now. Practical Water Chemistry


----------



## XXXJAYXXX (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks again... This is the article I have been referencing for water parameters.. Setting Up A Lake Malawi Cichlid Tank


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

XXXJAYXXX said:


> Thanks again... This is the article I have been referencing for water parameters.. Setting Up A Lake Malawi Cichlid Tank


This shows the inconsistancy of the internet. Most of the articles Ive read or found say a higher PH/KH/GH than the article you posted. Now you have me reading all about the lake again so I can find the real answer. I might have to find a Malawi book at the library since books are supposed to be proven facts. Thanks, I needed a refresher on Africans.

Here's a few different ones for anyone who likes reading about africans.

Info on keeping Malawi cichlids 1 says a KH/GH of 10 is a good starting number.

Here are stats taking by divers. NO KH/GH but it has Ph. I thought this was a good one as it shows different regions of the lake.

Cichlids from East Africa; The Rift Lakes; Lake Malawi and Tanganyika. Neat how it shows specific fish.

Here is a random African Cichlid Species list with tons of photos. Not sure if you've seen this but I've found it very usefull  African Cichlid Genus Gallery

I figured someone else would of commented by now?????? Someone must be able to give XXXJAYXXX some pointers. I think your idea with the heat sounds like a good option.


----------

